
The Most Dangerous Cup of Coffee in the World - endswapper
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-most-dangerous-cup-of-coffee-in-the-world-1476453922
======
jrochkind1
> In August, more than 60 people were hacked to death with machetes about 35
> miles from Schluter’s local office. “When do we say: ‘Stop working,’ and
> when do we decide it’s a normal risk?” said Mr. Suter.

Or when do you say "What Congo needs is not us taking it's coffee to sell to
Americans." Or when you do you say "pay off the warlords to keep Americans
safe, fuck the people who live there." Now we can have blood coffee too,
great, thanks capitalism!

------
c17r
Is "conflict coffee" going to be a thing?

~~~
Mandatum
It already is, it just needs a movie and an A-list actor.

